# The Lens Flare



## azkul (Aug 19, 2004)

http://www.thelensflare.com

The Lens Flare is a gallery set up for anybody to use and upload pictures to.  There are currently over 2000 pictures by 120 photographers.

The site is fast and easy to navigate.   Please come and take a peak.

-Brian


----------



## azkul (Oct 19, 2004)

Quick update... there are now 3700 pictures by 170 different people.  About 10,000 people visit for about 300,000 page views per month.

If you're looking for a place to show off your work, this is a good place to do that.

-Brian


----------

